# Sneezing and Beak Movements



## dekebrent (Jun 17, 2005)

I have a question about some behavior I've observed with my "roommate," George the Pij. First, I've noticed him sneezing sometimes, mainly after a major preening session, including his wings. I've assumed that a sneeze or two might be normal under these circumstances give the powder in his wings. Am I correct?

Also, sometimes in the evening, as he's beginning to settle down for the night, George will do couple things with his beak. Sometimes he will open and close his beak in a similar way to how we humans would make a smacking sound w/ our mouth and tongue indicating we are thirsty (he drinks well and has plenty of water). Sometimes, he will also open his beak wide -- somewhat like a cross between a yawn and trying to get something out of his mouth/throat (not quite a cough, more like a throat clearing without any sound).

Being the over-protective pij owner, I wanted to check w/ folks to see if these behaviors were normal or explainable, and not symptoms of illness or respiratory issues. As always, thanks in advance for your thoughtful input.


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

Yep, the occasional sneeze after grooming is normal. Especially this time of year, when most birds are going through a major molt, so lots of loose feather crumbs. 



dekebrent said:


> ...Sometimes he will open and close his beak in a similar way to how we humans would make a smacking sound w/ our mouth and tongue indicating we are thirsty (he drinks well and has plenty of water). Sometimes, he will also open his beak wide -- somewhat like a cross between a yawn and trying to get something out of his mouth/throat (not quite a cough, more like a throat clearing without any sound).


The first behavior is a sign of contentment and relaxation.

The second behavior, I'm not sure of. Pigeons do yawn (very quickly). The throat clearning sound could be a sign of respiratory congestion. Do you give him vitamins-minerals including iodine?


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Since Terri is already helping, I figured I'd share a thought I just had about the dust. Dust in general isn't good for pigeons or people to breathe in, and since he is your indoor (I'm guessing?) roommate, do you happen to have an air purifier? I think that would probably be a good idea for any members here with many (or even just one) indoor feathered friends. It'd help prevent any respiratory problems you or the birds may get


----------



## dekebrent (Jun 17, 2005)

Thanks Terri and Becky. Great advice Becky on the air purifier. I bought one about a year ago specifically for my pigeons -- I have a sensitive nose and know that pijjies are sensitive to odors as well. Terri -- apologize, I was not clear in explaining the second behavior. George does not actually make a noise, like a cough, when he opens his mouth wide ... it is quiet. He opens wide a couple times in succession, each time fairly quickly, no sound, cranks his neck a little.


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Sometimes my birds do that after a long drink or when they've eaten too much food or large seeds, at once. They 'gulp' to help it go down I guess. Something could have irritated them, and cause them to do the same thing. Like we cough to clear our throat, and sneeze to clear our nose. 
Other than that....I know that gulping can be associated with wet canker, or a sore throat.


----------



## gingerpoo (Jul 31, 2008)

dekebrent said:


> Sometimes, he will also open his beak wide -- somewhat like a cross between a yawn and trying to get something out of his mouth/throat (not quite a cough, more like a throat clearing without any sound).


sounds like he's eating food from his crop if he opens his mouth wide in a yawn and bends his head/neck a little bit


----------



## dekebrent (Jun 17, 2005)

Becky and Gingerpoo -- Thanks again, good call on the food and water. George usually makes the "yawning" movement after flying down from his perch for a drink or having a snack. Thanks for all the helpful feedback, really appreciate it.


----------

